
Viruses could be the best weapon for fighting super bacteria - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/are-viruses-the-best-weapon-for-fighting-superbugs-111908
======
DigiMortal
Man, I'm a bagholder with APHB, a company that develops this. Actually now
would be a great entry point, but like all small cap bios - risky!

